# Hunting Morels Along The River; got a question!



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

I would love to look for morels along the river. So, I'm wondering if there is anyone along the river in the JC to Mokane area that could use an extra person. I'm pretty experienced and have the knowledge of where to look (makes finding them more productive!). I've never been to the river looking for morels, but would really like to experience it if someone could find it in their morel lovin' heart to allow me to go along. :roll: I'd be willing to reciprocate and take that person to my government forest beside our house. I've always had great luck there. I know this is a long shot, but hey - it can't hurt to ask, right?!


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Oh, by the way.... the government area is approximately 400 acres of woods. I've never seen anyone else in these woods in the past 4 years I've been hunting there.


----------



## f-townshroomer (Apr 14, 2013)

Where exactly are you located? I know of an area along the Mississippi about 45 minutes south of STL. I have never been hunting along the river but I hear they are plentiful. I went down to this spot last week and the flood did alot of damage. Needs some time to recover but I think some Green Vegetation should be coming up soon.I just starting hunting about 3 yrs ago so I am still a rookie just as a heads up.


----------



## mofarmgirl (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry it took me a while to get back with you! I've been out "looking" at nothing yet! lol It's just a little bit too chilly here in the evenings yet. Now it's suppose to rain for the next several days and I'm told the temp is suppose to be up in the low to mid 50's and the lows in the 30's. Doesn't sound like mushroom time to me yet! Anywayz..... It sounds like you might be quite a ways from me. Don't think that would work out. But I do appreciate your response :-D Good luck with your hunting this year!


----------

